# Coyote contest information



## MadHunter (Nov 17, 2009)

Is there a website or some other place where coyote contests are advertised?
I googled "Utah coyote contest" and found pages for contests that are no longer operating. I once participated in one in San Pete Co. about 6 years ago. It was supposed to be an annual thing and they only did it that one time. 

Honestly, I had a great time hunting with my friend/teammate. We were both new to coyote hunting but we entered anyway. Didn't kill any dogs but it was a lot of fun and a good learning experience. I am really curious if it's just something that has no interest here in Utah or is it just not advertised very well.


----------



## Tabswan (Jan 3, 2018)

*Only one I have seen*



MadHunter said:


> Is there a website or some other place where coyote contests are advertised?
> I googled "Utah coyote contest" and found pages for contests that are no longer operating. I once participated in one in San Pete Co. about 6 years ago. It was supposed to be an annual thing and they only did it that one time.
> 
> Honestly, I had a great time hunting with my friend/teammate. We were both new to coyote hunting but we entered anyway. Didn't kill any dogs but it was a lot of fun and a good learning experience. I am really curious if it's just something that has no interest here in Utah or is it just not advertised very well.


I just saw one in Montana for Feb. 17th, sign up on the 16th but I haven't seen anything for Utah. If I do I will post a link....


----------



## stimmie78 (Dec 8, 2007)

https://www.facebook.com/Dead-Dog-Down-1810156339284098/


----------



## reb8600 (Sep 8, 2007)

There is not one page that advertises them. Most are kept some what quiet. I believe the one you did in San Pete was probably the one I put on if it was in Ephraim. Had someone help me and there was some complaints about the way he did some things. I also didn’t agree so never did any there again. Interest seemed to drop off so that was the last one I think I did. It or the one out of Sportsman’s in Midvale. I did them for 3 years. The one out of Sportsman’s was probably the best turnout I had.


----------



## MadHunter (Nov 17, 2009)

reb8600 said:


> There is not one page that advertises them. Most are kept some what quiet. I believe the one you did in San Pete was probably the one I put on if it was in Ephraim. Had someone help me and there was some complaints about the way he did some things. I also didn't agree so never did any there again. Interest seemed to drop off so that was the last one I think I did. It or the one out of Sportsman's in Midvale. I did them for 3 years. The one out of Sportsman's was probably the best turnout I had.


Did you run it out of the MtnMan store in Ephraim? That would be the one. 
Sucks that interest died down. I have actually had more interest in predator hunting ever since; I'm better at it as a result. I wish there was a way to get the word out on these contests. I would participate more and hence improve my skills to be competitive. Perhaps the bounty on coyotes has caused this?


----------



## reb8600 (Sep 8, 2007)

MadHunter said:


> Did you run it out of the MtnMan store in Ephraim? That would be the one.
> Sucks that interest died down. I have actually had more interest in predator hunting ever since; I'm better at it as a result. I wish there was a way to get the word out on these contests. I would participate more and hence improve my skills to be competitive. Perhaps the bounty on coyotes has caused this?


That would be the one


----------

